# Amazing post for anyone who has ever lost their dog.



## DunderBuff (Jun 22, 2010)

Read it and share the name of a pet that you have lost. Share it with someone you care about. 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=363775863656786&set=a.267381013296272.80475.212689102098797&type=1&theater


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Awww how bittersweet


----------



## dakotachloe (Dec 27, 2011)

I should NOT be reading these things at work.


----------

